# NBC News feeds from Boston - Digital 4;2:0



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

12160 MHz SR 28521 AMC 1 K23 Horizontal 

V=33/A=34/PCR=33
545/546/545
1057/1058/1057
1569/1570/1569
2081/2082/2081
3105/3106/3105
4129/4130/4129
5153/5154/5153
6177/6178/6177
7201/7202/7201


----------

